# quick chute add on kit?



## loafy28 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi 
I have a 721E that I like very much and has worked great this past winter however I don't like having to bend along side the unit to change the chute direction. I know the 721 QEZ has the quick chute control that you can change the direction via a slide control on the handle. I did some googling and found the parts on the Toro web page but wondered if there is a full kit that I can purchase and install to make sure I get all the correct parts.

Does anyone know of site that would sell the full quick chute parts as a kit that I could install on my snowblower?

thanks!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, and sorry no one's been able to get back to you about this yet.

Bump back to the top, maybe someone knows or has the parts to do it.


----------

